# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Korte enquête: GO4CURE

## NairiB

Geachte, 

In het kader van onze bachelorproef aan de Artevelde Hogeschool te Gent, voeren wij onderzoek naar de infoverstrekking die (ex-)kankerpatiënten verkrijgen tijdens hun ziekte, dit alles in opdracht van het project: GO4CURE. GO4CURE (www.go4cure.com) is een toekomstig informatieplatform die patiënten, dokters en wetenschappers wil verenigen, dit met als doel dat GO4CURE de kern van infoverstrekking wordt. 

Op deze website zullen patiënten duidelijke en betrouwbare informatie terugvinden over hun ziekte en zullen ze ook op de hoogte gehouden worden van de wereldwijde huidige behandelingen, medicijnen, tips etc. die wetenschappers aan het onderzoeken zijn. 

Wij zouden het dan ook ten zeerste appreciëren indien wij enkele minuten van uw tijd mogen gebruiken voor het invullen van deze enquête: 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14YH...?usp=drive_web

Het neemt maar een vijftal minuten in beslag en jullie antwoorden zijn dan ook van groot belang bij dit project!

Alvast bedankt!

----------

